# The Gimp - plantage dès utilisation outils



## sauterelle (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai parcouru avec attention les différents message parlant des bugs concernant l'installation et l'utilisation de The Gimp.

J'ai fais à la lettre (mise à jour X11, installation dernière version the Gimp pour MAC OS X, Intel)  ce qui était indiqué et conseillé, en passant même par Compétence Mac.

Cependant lors que je travaille sur une image (avec ou sans calque), le programme plante lorsque j'utilise le pinceau ou le crayon (pas de message d'erreur). Je n'ai pas testé les autres outils mais je pense que c'est la même chose.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce que ça peut-être et si il est possible de "réparer" ce bug.

Je suis débutante sur MAC et je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire. Merci de votre aide

p.s.: Ca fait plus de deux heure que je navigue dans le forum pour être presque certaine de ne pas répéter les choses, mais je peux me tromper!


----------



## theoliane (15 Avril 2008)

D'après ce que j'ai lu dans une revue spécialisée, il faut procéder à une mise à jour de X11, la version 2.1.3. est nécessaire pour lancer Gimp avec Leopard. Ensuite, tout va bien.


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Avril 2008)

la 2.2.0.1 est là
http://trac.macosforge.org/projects/xquartz


----------



## sauterelle (16 Avril 2008)

Merci mais tout ceci est déjà fait comme indiqué. J'espère que quelqu'un aura la solution...


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Avril 2008)

quel Gimp utilises tu ? à travers Macports ? à travers fink ? gimp.app ?
si c'est ce dernier, en attendant une correction, tu as une version expérimentale de Gimp sans X11 qui se trouve ici
http://sourceforge.net/project/down...5r2-native-experimental.dmg&use_mirror=heanet


----------



## plovemax (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
commence déjà par aller dans les préférences (menu fichier>préférences...) dans l'onglet environnement, ensuite augmente la taille du cache et de la mémoire max ainsi que mettre le nombre de processeurs en adéquation avec ceux de l'ordinateur.
Regarde alors si ton problème persiste.


----------

